# Matjes selber herstellen?



## Piwi (19. Februar 2003)

Hi Boardies,
bei den Holländern hab´ ich es schon ein paar mal versucht, bin aber bisher nicht so richtig weitergekommen. Vielleicht hat von Euch einer Erfahrung in der der Herstellung von Matjes-Heringen (Rezepte, Mengen, Einlegezeiten)? Es soll ja bald wieder los gehen...

Gruß & Petri

Piwi


----------



## chippog (19. Februar 2003)

würde ich auch gerne wissen wollen! chipp


----------



## Piwi (22. Februar 2003)

Tja, Chipp
sieht so aus, als ob es weiterhin ein Geheimnis bleibt. Wäre eigentlich das erste mal, daß man im Anglerboard in Sachen Fisch nicht weiterkommt....? ;+ 
Gruß

Piwi


----------



## Andreas Michael (22. Februar 2003)

Sieht soooo aus das hier mal alle sprachlos sind :q  essen tu ich den auch gerne aber ehrlich für soooo ein paar cents für nen Filet egal wenn es hier keiner weiss dann werde ich ihn weiterhin kaufen :q  :q


----------



## elefant (22. Februar 2003)

Mich hatte dieses Thema auch mal interessiert.Hatte dazu mal Das hier gefunden:&quot;Für Matjes braucht man die fettreichen Fänge im Frühsommer und &quot;jungfräuliche&quot; Heringe, die sich vor dem Laichen ein richtig schönes Fettpolster angefuttert haben. Der Hering darf noch keine Geschlechtsprodukte (Milch und Rogen) gebildet haben, denn nur dann hat er den berühmten, hohen Fettgehalt von mindestens 12% (besser 18-20%). Dabei handelt es sich vor allem um die guten und gesunden Omega-3-Fettsäuren.  Diese Fettheringe werden im März gefangen und an Bord der Schiffe in große Fässer mit Salz eingelegt. Der Salzgehalt beträgt exakt 3,5 %. Bei dieser milden Salzung braucht der Hering eine Reifezeit von ungefähr 3 Monaten und das Ergebnis ist der klassische Matjes.
Man sollte darauf achten, das der Matjes sehr schnell verarbeitet wird, da das Salzen keine Konservierung in eigentlichem Sinne ist. Das Salz gart den Fisch auf chemischem Wege. 
Jeder Matjesverarbeiter muss seinen Hering einmal frosten. (Nicht erschrecken, es dient dem Schutz vor Nematoden = Heringswürmer). Wann er das macht, ist ihm überlassen, entweder als rohen Fang nach dem Ausnehmen oder als Produkt. Das Frosten hat einen Nebeneffekt. Die enzymatische Reifung, die den Hering zum Matjes macht, wird nämlich durch das Frosten unterbrochen. Denn auch die Stoffe, die den Matjes reifen, werden sozusagen in den Kälteschlaf geschickt. Wenn der Matjes dann wieder getaut wird, wachen auch sie wieder auf und reifen den Fisch zu Ende. Dieses System der Frostfrische macht es möglich, dass heute Matjes das ganze Jahr über genossen werden kann.&quot;
-- Oder auch so?: &quot;Bereits im Jahr 1395 entwickelte der Fischer Wilhelm Beukelzoon (kurz &quot;Beuckel&quot aus Biervliet im damaligen Flandern eine salzarme Methode den Matjes zu bearbeiten. Er &quot;kehlte&quot; den Hering, das bedeutet, er nahm ihn durch einen Schnitt zwischen den Kiemen aus, beließ dabei aber einen Teil der Bauchspeicheldrüse im Fisch. Ein Enzym in diesem verbliebenen Pankreasstück und ein wenig Salz lassen den Fisch innerhalb von ein paar Tagen zum Matjes reifen....&quot;


----------



## elefant (22. Februar 2003)

Noch was gefunden: &quot;Die Holländer salzen viel weniger als etwa deutsche Fischer, daher ist der &quot;holländische Matjes&quot; so köstlich. 
Man kann zwischen zwei Verarbeitungs- und Reifeformen des Matjes unterscheiden: zum einen der and der Gräte gereifte &quot;Logger-Matjes&quot; mit mindestens 12% Fettgehalt und einem Salzgehalt im Fleisch von maximal 14%, zum anderen der &quot;Leichtsalz-Matjes&quot; mit einem Fettgehalt von mindestens 12% und einem Salzgehalt im Fleisch von 3%. Beim Leichtsalz-Matjes wird ein Teil Salz auf neun Teile Hering gegeben.&quot;
       ... so,nun hab&acute; ich erst mal Hunger... :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2003)

Normalerweise halte ich mich bei Rezepten ja nicht so zurück.
Aber mit Matjes habe ich selbst so meine Schwierigkeiten.
Nachdem mir bei einigen Versuchen die Fische entweder zu salzig oder durch zu wenig Salz zu verdorben waren, halte ich mich seitdem an käuflich zu erwerbende Matjes.
Außerdem schmeckt Hering Gott sei Dank auch in vielen anderen Zubereitungsarten, die mir besser gelingen.
Sorry dass ich diesmal nichts richtig sinnvolles zur Zubereitung beitragen konnte :c


----------



## ACP-Holger (23. Februar 2003)

@ Thomas,

ich glaube Blinker oder R&R hat vor zirka 2 Jahren mal über den Lesershop eine Matjesgewürzmischung vertrieben. Kennst Du die? 

c ya 


Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2003)

Nö


----------



## Zanderfischer (23. Februar 2003)

Ein Kollege (hat aber z. Zt. Urlaub) von mir legt Heringe selbst ein. Die Heringe kauft er aber eimerweise im Handel.
Wäre Euch mit diesem Rezept gedient, dann würde ich ihn nach seinem Urlaub fragen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2003)

Selbstverständlöich wäre gedient - also imer her mit dem Rezept!


----------



## Zanderfischer (23. Februar 2003)

@ Thomas9904

Alles klar, sobald der Kollege wieder da ist werde ich ihn fragen.

Wünsche noch einen schönen Sonntag
Gruß Rudi


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2003)

:m Bescheid!! :m


----------



## chippog (23. Februar 2003)

@ elefant! prima! da schlägst du ja mich und sogar thomas mit &quot;elefanten&quot;-längen... sehr interessant zu lesen! nur das hier:
&quot;Das Salz gart den Fisch auf chemischem Wege.&quot;
ist vielleicht nicht ganz so astrein. körpereigene enzyme fermentieren das heringsfleisch, macht es mürber und verdaulicher. das salz unterstützt diesen prozess (beschleunigt wahrscheinlich die zersetzung der zellwände), konserviert aber nicht, da genau, wie du schreibst, die konzentration zu gering ist. vom matjes das ganze jahr über würde ich ehr abraten, da trotz einfrieren die ach so gesunden und leckeren omegadreifettsäuren ranzig werden. haltet euch also lieber an die ersten frischen matjes und zwar an die holländischen, da weniger salz und damit zumindest für mich leckerer. von den sogenannten schwedischen matjes würde ich desshalb noch mehr abraten, da die noch viel salziger sind und eben nicht so lecker fermentiert wie die deutschen gar holländischen. weiss hier übrigens jemand was von den dänischen, gar noch anderen matjes? wäre interessant, um das thema abzurunden.


----------



## Bowman (23. Februar 2003)

Ich kenne zwar leider auch kein Rezept, habe mal ein bißchen &quot;gegoogelt&quot;
und dabei ein Rezept für Filets nach Matjes-Art aus *Süsswasserfisch* gefunden.
Hier ist der Link ...

Ist vielleicht mal einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Hamsterson (23. Februar 2003)

Was sind nun genau die Matjesheringe? Sind das nicht die, die man auf den holländischen Fischmärkten in Massen findet? Wenn ja, dann glaube ich, ich weiss, wie man die richtig einlegt. Zumindest schmecken die holländischen genauso wie die russischen, die ich in meinem leben zentnerweise gegessen habe. :q Einen deutschen Analog kenne ich leider nicht. Oder werden es die Matjes von Aldi und Co, die mit Unmengen an Öl und intensivem SAUSAUER-salzigem Geschmack, gemeint?


----------



## Zanderfischer (23. Februar 2003)

@ Hamsterson

dann laß mal hören das Rezept für die holländischen Matjes ;+


----------



## Der Reisser (24. Februar 2003)

Habe das Pulver aus der Angelzeitschrift schon eingesetzt, ergibt leckeren Matjes   oder aber auch Rotaugenfilet in Kräuter.   

Zu bestellen bei
VVA - Vereinigte Verlags-Auslieferung
An der Autobahn
33310 Gütersloh
Tel 05241 / 8040280

Bestellnummer pro Beutel
Matjes Normal  : 39055    5,10€ 
Matjes Kräuter : 39056    6,10€

ein Beutel reicht für 5kg Fisch

Muss aber gestehen das die Zeitschrift auch schon vom letzten Jahr ist aus der ich die Bestellnummern abgeschrieben habe. Aber ein Anruf#x  wird die Sache wohl klären.


----------



## Piwi (9. März 2003)

*Matjes*

Ist ja doch noch ein bißchen Bewegung reingekommen, hätte mich auch echt gewundert.... Ich werde es mal mit dem Tip von Bowman probieren, warte aber natürlich auch noch ungeduldig auf das Rezept von Zanderfischer´s Kumpel.
Danke schon mal
Gruß & Petri

Piwi


----------



## Seehund (9. März 2003)

Hallo Leute,

vergeßt es einfach. Als Laie ist ein Matjes ohne techn. know how einfach nicht in der gewünschten Qalität herzustellenen. Schade für den Eifer und das Geld was man hier hineinsteckt.

Es werden immer Versuche beleiben die nicht zu einem befriedigem Resultat führen. Die Fermentierung ist einfach nicht so ohne weiteres zu imitieren.

Wenn Ihr Heringe habt, salzt sie ordentlich ein und macht Bismarkheringe daraus. Die sind doch auch OK.

Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven

Bernd


----------



## theactor (9. März 2003)

*BlinkerMischung*

Ich habe mir im letzten Jahr diese BlinkerMischung schicken lassen... leider die Kräutermischung. Prinzipiell hat es recht gut geklappt > aber  da war irgendein unidentifizierbares Kraut drin was den ganzen Geschmack versaut hat und außerdem in der angegebenen Dosierung war das Ganze auch total versalzen... :e  Vielleicht ist die &quot;normale&quot; Mischung aber brauchbar (wenn man sie anders dosiert?!) ;+


----------



## chippog (10. März 2003)

möchte mich seehund anschliessen! selbst die profis setzen manchmal ganze sätze in den sand, was für die dann echt teuer wird. aber ohne die richtige erfahrung kann das echt voll in die hose gehen, im wahrsten sinne des wortes... am besten ist es immer, wenn ihr mit jemandem kontakt bekommt, der das schon mehrere jahre lang gemacht oder vom opa oder so gelernt hat. also vorsicht und für die hartnäckigen von euch viel erfolg! chippog


----------



## Zanderfischer (10. März 2003)

@ Pivi

Hallo Pivi,
ich muß Dich leider enttäuschen  , mein Kumpel hat auch kein Rezept für die Matjesherstellung, es handelt sich lediglich um eingelegte Heringe :c 

Tut mir leid #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. März 2003)

Um Matjes herzustellen braucht man Heringe, die mindestens 10 wenn nicht sogar 12 % Fett haben und  keinen Ansatz von Milch oder Rogen gebildet haben. Am besten eignen sich September bis Januar/Februar Heringe. Die Heringe, die während der Laichzeit gefangen werden haben meist einen Fettgehalt von ca. 5% und sind dafür zu mager! Heringe werden dann zu trocken! Am Besten eignen sich auch Sommerheringe aus Norwegen! Die sind dann schon wieder schön fett!

Die industrielle Herstellung 

Auf 1 kg Fischfilet nimmt man 1 Liter Lauge

1 Liter Lauge besteht aus
1 Liter Wasser
100g Kochsalz 
50g Reifeintensator

Bezugsquelle für Reifeintensator z.B.
Was der kostet weiß ich nicht mehr, war jedenfalls nicht billig. habe ihn hin und wieder für den Betrieb bestellt

Gewürz Mühle Nesse
J. Staesz jun. und Otto Möller GmbH,
Im Tweyad 1
D-27612 Loxstedt-Nesse
Tel. 04744/9181-0
Fax 04744/9181-71

60 - 80 Std.(empfehlöe 72 Stunden) bei einer Laketemperatur von 8 - 10° C
wichtig: täglich 1 - 2 mal umrühren!!
Nach der Reifezeit die Filets kurz wässern und in Speiseöl einlegen. Halten dann ca. 4 Wochen

die Hausgemachte Variante

Ganze fettige Heringe nehmen und sie in ein Gefäß schichtweise legen. Nicht Ausnehmen, da die Enzyme der Speiseröhre mit dem Salz die Reife verursacht! Zwischen jeder Schicht gleichmäßig Salz streuen. Salzverhältnis 1 zu 10 (100g Salz auf 1 kg Fisch) zum Fisch nehmen. Ich nehme etwas mehr Salz dafür. 150g auf 1 Kg . Über der letzen Schicht auch Salz streuen und ca. 2 cm Wasser draufkippen. Dann ein Wachspapier drauflegen und mit einem Teller beschweren, damit die Heringe voll im Salz und Sud liegen. Das ganze ca. 4-6 Wochen im Kühlschrank/Kühlhaus reifen lassen. Die Heringe sind so ca 2 Jahre haltbar. Nach einem jahr sollten sie aber verbraucht werden, dann gibt es neue Heringe! Je älter/reifer sie werden, umso weicher werden sie und bekommen ein anders Aroma. Zuerst sieht das Fleisch rose bis rot aus und wird irgendwann bräunlich. Hauptsache der Sud wird nicht weggeworfen! Die Heringe dürfen keine Luft bekommen und müssen immer in diser Salzlage schwimmen (Konservierung)

Kenne beide Herstellungsverfahren aus meiner Lehrzeit. Habe früher mal selber Matjes eingelegt und das mit beiden Varianten!


----------



## chippog (12. März 2003)

@ belly! das klingt so spannend, dass ich am liebsten gleich loslegen möchte. habe nur leider keinen frischen, fetten hering zur hand. na, nächsten winter! chippog


----------



## Croc15 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Matjes selber herstellen?*

Hallo,da habt Ihr noch nicht den Glückstädter Matjes probiert. Gegenüber den 
holländischen Matjes der für meinen Geschmack sehr nüchtern ist , schmeckt der Glückstädter Matjes sehr herzhaft. Am dritten Wochenende im Juni finden
immer die Glückstädter Matjeswochen statt ein super Event rund um den Matjes.Hier gibt es auch etliche Rezepte.


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. April 2006)

*AW: Matjes selber herstellen?*



			
				Hamsterson schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind nun genau die Matjesheringe? Sind das nicht die, die man auf den holländischen Fischmärkten in Massen findet? Wenn ja, dann glaube ich, ich weiss, wie man die richtig einlegt. Zumindest schmecken die holländischen genauso wie die *russischen*, die ich in meinem leben zentnerweise gegessen habe.


Hallo Hamsterson, 

kannst Du uns dazu bitte das Rezept verraten |kopfkrat #h


----------



## raxrue (18. September 2011)

*AW: Matjes selber herstellen?*

Servus zusammen...vieleicht kann ich helfen http://www.matjes-hering.de/anleitung.php mit den Zwiebeln kann mann auch noch etwas Apfel (Boskop) oder ein mildes Apfelessig zufügen sowie ein Teelöffel Traubenzucker oder braunen Zucker (2Teelöffel)..aber sparsam...gibt einen etwas fruchtigen süsswürzigen Geschmack und die Heringe sind nicht ganz so Salzlastig...ach so Salz..Kochsalz ist meiner meinung (Es darf gestritten werden) nicht so besonders geeignet..lieber Fleur de Sel de Guerande nehmen..es schmeckt nicht so scharf heraus...oder mal bei den Gewürzsalzen meines Grill Meisters Fütterer http://kochschule-esscapade.de/esscapade-gewuerze.html stöbern..viel spass und erfolg beim Zubereiten..wir sehen uns beim Heringsangeln am 28.10.2011  in Hvide Sande in Dännemark http://www.hvidesande.dk/de/angeln/heringsangeln.asp  ;-))


----------



## kaipiranja (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Matjes selber herstellen?*

Hallo,


es ist etwas Offtopic da nicht gerade der Matjes aber falls jemand Interesse an Rezepten zu sauer eingelegten Matjes/Fisch hat bitte melden - ich habe einige original Rezepte von Norwegischen Fischern und würde sie dann einstellen...

Gruß, Kai


----------



## Kauli11 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Matjes selber herstellen?*

Hallo Kaipiranja,
immer rein mit den Rezepten.:vik:
Von Norwegischen Fischern können die ja nicht schlecht sein.:q


----------



## aal60 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Matjes selber herstellen?*

@kaipiranja

Rezepte werden immer gerne gelesen, bzw. nach geahmt.
Bitte reinstellen. :m


----------



## Gerd II (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Matjes selber herstellen?*

Also ,ich habe mir die letzten beiden Jahre Zutaten von 
matjes-hering.de schicken lassen mit dem dazu gehörigen
Rezept. Wirklich spitze. Letztes Jahr habe ich es mit einpfündigen Plötzen probiert. Und wenn es hier im Forum von einigen umstritten war, die Plötzenfilets nach Matjesart haben besser (mind. ebenbürtig) geschmeckt, wie die im Frühjahr z.T. trockenen Ostseeheringe. 

Gruß Gerd


----------



## kaipiranja (14. November 2011)

*AW: Matjes selber herstellen?*

Es hat zwar ein wenig gedauert, hier nun das erste Rezept:


Rezept „Hering nach Kivid- oder Kräuterart“

  Die Gehäuteten und in Portionshäppchen geschnittenen Heringsstücke
  Werden nacheinander in *zwei* verschiedene Lake eingelegt:


  Grundlake zum Säuern der Heringe(Kivid-, Kräuterart) (swe,nor):

  10kg (1kg) Heringsfilet
  8,6l (860ml) Wasser
  2,4l (240ml) Ättika* 10%
  715g (71g) Salz

  Die Heringsfilets werden für 2 Tage in die Lake eingelegt (alles Fischstückchen sollten gut bedeckt sein) und an einem 
  kühlen dunklen Ort gelagert. Diese Lake 3-4mal am Tag vorsichtig umrühren.
  Die Heringe sind fertig wenn sie Komplet Weiß geworden sind.

  Lake zum Würzen der Heringe:

  80g (8g) zermahlene Pfefferkörner (weiß)
  80g (8g) zermahlener Piment
  25 (2-3) kleine Lorbeerblätter
  2kg (200g) Rote Zwiebeln (in feine Streifen geschnitten)
  2,7l (270ml) Wasser
  2,5kg (250ml) Zucker
  240g (24g) Salt
  0,6l (60ml) Ättika 10%*

  *weißer Essig

  Die (gesäuerten) Heringsfilets mit den Kräutern, Zwiebeln, Salz und Zucker vermengen. Die Essig und Wasser vermischen, die Heringsfilets in ein Glas geben und mit dem Essig-/Wassergemisch auffüllen -Gefäß so wählen das alles bedeckt ist. Das ganze ein paar Tage an einem kühlen Ort ziehen lassen.

  Gutes Gelingen!

  P.s.:


Für Sahne-, Senfheringe etc. gibt es dann auch wieder eine passende Grundlake, ich werde die Tage weitere davon Posten...auch welche die gut zur Weihnachtszeit passen.


Gruß, Kai


----------



## jobo61 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Matjes selber herstellen?*

Hi, eine kleine Frage,? das Ättika was ist das #c


----------



## Firehawk81 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Matjes selber herstellen?*



jobo61 schrieb:


> Hi, eine kleine Frage,? das Ättika was ist das #c





kaipiranja schrieb:


> 0,6l (60ml) Ättika*
> 
> *weißer Essig




Steht doch alles da.


----------



## Kauli11 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Matjes selber herstellen?*

Moin,

Ättika?|kopfkrat

Weinessig oder Essigessenz?#c

Guten Hunger|wavey:


----------



## kaipiranja (17. November 2011)

*AW: Matjes selber herstellen?*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ättika?|kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Ättika(Ättiksprit) ist mit Wasser verdünnte Essigsäure. Essigessenz ist das gleiche nur in einer stärkeren Form (25%) sie muß entsprechend verdünnt werden...

Andere Essigsorten werden bestimmt auch gehen wenn darauf geachtet wird das die 10-12% Essigsäure beinhalten...

Gruß, KAi


----------



## kaipiranja (21. November 2011)

*AW: Matjes selber herstellen?*

Klassisch(swe) - ergibt ca. 12 Portionen:

  420g Heringsstücke (aus Säurung-Grundslake) 
  2dl Zucker
  3dl Wasser
  1dl Ättiksprit 12% (weißer Essig)
  12 Pfefferkörner (Weiß)
  2 Karotten
  2 Rote Zwiebeln
  4 Lorbeerblätter


 1. Zwiebeln klein schneiden.       Wasser, Zucker, Attiksprit und die Pfefferkörner aufkochen. Die Karotte schälen und in Scheiben schneiden.
 2.       Die Karottenscheiben und die Lorbeerblätter in die Lake geben, Komplet abkühlen lassen.
 3.       Heringsstückchen und die abgekühlte Lake in ein Glas geben und vermischen. Vor dem Servieren einen Tag im Kühlschrank ziehen lassen.


----------



## kaipiranja (24. November 2011)

*AW: Matjes selber herstellen?*

Bratapfel (swe):


2dl Creme Fraiche
420g Heringsstücke (aus Säurungs-Grundlake)
1 Apfel
½ Rote Zwiebel
4Teelöffel geriebener Meerettich
1 dl gehackter Dill, oder Schnittlauch
2 TL Kapern
3 Priesen Salz (abschmecken)
1 Priese gemahlener Pfeffer weiß
1 Priese Zimt
1 EL Zucker
1 EL Zitronensaft

1.Die Äpfel waschen, entkernen, in kleine Würfel schneiden. Die halbe Zwiebel noch einmal halbieren und in dünne Streifen schneiden.
2.Etwas Öl in der Pfanne erhitzen, die Zwiebeln und die Äpfel darin anbraten. Zucker dazu geben, zusammen karamellisieren anschließend abkühlen lassen.

3.Die Heringstücke in ein verschraubbares Glas geben, mit den Gewürzen, den Kapern , dem Meerrettich vermengen und dem creme fraich vermengen.
4.Die (komplett abgekühlten) Angebratenen Äpfel/Zwiebeln hinzu geben und noch einmal vorsichtig vermengen 

Die Kapern können auch klein gehackt werden oder wer sie garnicht mag, der kann sie durch Gurkenwürfelchen ersetzen.


Gutes Gelingen

P.s.: Die "Lake" mit Creme Fraiche wird mir persönlich zu Dickflüssig - ich ersetze einen Teil davon durch Sahne...


----------



## henker68 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Matjes selber herstellen?*

lecker lecker lecker


----------



## OssiHWI (7. März 2012)

*AW: Matjes selber herstellen?*

Moin Leute,

also ich fische ausschließlich in der Ostsee und ich bestelle regelmäßig bei matjes-Hering.de. Die Rezepte sind wirklich top und empfehlenswert. Hauptsächlich nehme ich Dorsch-und Meerforellenfilet. Immer wieder gerne...

|wavey: Ossi


----------



## Elritze74 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Matjes selber herstellen?*

Betreffend der Grundfrage, wie und ob man Matjes selber herstellen kann:   Ich habe beim Fischhändler jungfräuliche Heringe bestellt und sie bei   ihm in Empfang genommen, als sie ihm _gerade _mit dem Lastwagen geliefert wurden. Dennoch waren sie bestimmt bereits ein bis zwei Tage alt. 

Ich  liess mir vom Fischhändler zeigen, was die Bauchspeicheldrüse ist.  Zu  Hause nahm ich dann die Heringe mittels einfachem Längsschnitt aus.  Ich  suchte  jeweils sofort die Bauchspeicheldrüse raus, zerdrückte sie  und  gab sie zu den geköpften Heringen. Zuletzt gab ich 1,5% Meersalz  dazu  und drehte den Tupperbehälter mehrere Male vorsichtig.

Danach stellte ich den Behälter in den Kühlschrank, wo ich ihn täglich ein bis  zweimal für ein paar Minuten auf den Kopf stellte, damit die  Enzyme der  zerdrückten Bauchspeicheldrüse und das Salz gut mit allen  Fischen in  Kontakt blieben. Die ersten Matjes genoss ich nach drei Tagen,  die  letzten nach fünf Tagen.

Ich mache dies etappenweise,  da die Matjes durch den geringen  Salzgehalt nur kurz haltbar sind.  Einen Teil machte ich also sofort bei  Erhalt der Heringe, den Rest der rohen  Fische tiefkühlte ich und  entnehme jeweils vier bis sechs Heringe zur  Matjes-Herstellung.  Nächstes Jahr werde ich _alle _frischen Heringe gleich bei Erhalt  zu Matjes machen, sie alle tiefkühlen und dann die fertigen  Matjes-Heringe nach und nach zum Verzehr aus dem Tiefkühler nehmen.

Die Matjes schmeckten jedes Mal (gleich beim 1. Mal) _sagenhaft, _ich hatte keinerlei Verdauungs-schwierigkeiten und dies *100% natürlich*,   ganz ohne industriellen Reifer (welcher wie alle Enzyme wahrscheinlich gentechnisch hergestellt wird und fragwürdiges Glutamat enthält), mit nur soviel (Meer-)Salz wie für den   Geschmack notwendig ist (schmeckt besser und ist gesünder -   geschmacks- und nährwertverschwendendes Wässern unnötig) und mit _nicht ganz_   frischen Fischen. So einfach ist es. Ich will also nichts davon hören,   dass dies nur die Holländer könnten, dass man dies und das wissen  muss,  den richtigen Schnitt machen muss (und dann die  Bauchspeicheldrüse unwissentlich  wahrscheinlich trotzdem wegschneidet),  dass die Fische absolut fangfrisch sein müssen usw.

Diejenigen, die sich  gerne den Kopf zerbrechen, können dies machen,  wenn sie es wollen, aber  dass sie nicht Andere damit anstecken! Ich  hoffe, ich konnte ein bisschen Vereinfachung in dieses Thema bringen.


----------



## exstralsunder (22. August 2015)

*AW: Matjes selber herstellen?*

auch wenn du nichts davon hören willst...
 Ich muss hier noch mal was klar stellen: keine Ahnung was dir der Fischer gezeigt hat....die Bauchspeicheldrüse war's jedenfalls nicht. Beim Menschen ist diese gute  10-15 cm "groß". Beim Hering wahrscheinlich 1 mm.
 Dann: warum soll eine tote Bauchspeicheldrüse Enzyme produzieren? Das wäre der Durchbruch! Es gäbe keine Diabetiker mehr, welche sich Insulin spritzen müssten.
 Verdauungsenzyme wie Amylase, zur Kohlenhydratverdauung, Trypsin, zur Eiweißverdauung, sowie Lipase, zur Fettverdauung können wir auch gleich vernachlässigen #d
 Und dann komm bitte davon ab, dass die künstlichen Enzyme gentechnisch hergestellt werden würden. Wenn dem so wäre, müsste dies auch gekennzeichnet werden. Papain ist aber ganz leicht selbst herstellbar.
 Zitat Wikipedia: 
*Papain* _ist ein __Enzym__, das natürlich in relativ hoher Konzentration in der noch grünlichen Schale und den Kernen der Obstfrucht __Papaya__ vorkommt und daraus gewonnen wird. Es ist unentbehrlich für die Pflanze bei der Abwehr von Schädlingen.[1]_
_Das Enzym hat eine breite eiweißspaltende Wirkung und gehört zur Gruppe der __Cysteinproteasen__. Es wird in der Küche als __Zartmacher__ für Fleisch verwendet_

Abgesehen davon, gibt es den Matjesreifer auch ohne Glutamat und ohne Konservierungsstoffe. Im übrigen ist in jeder Tomate mehr Glutamat drin, als im Matjesreifer. Und noch viel mehr Glutamat ist in der Muttermilch. Ich frage mich, warum ich überhaupt noch lebe.

 Der Hering reift durch das "unsaubere" Ausnehmen und die vorhanden Enzyme, welche sich ganz natürlich im Bauchraum des Herings befindet. Lediglich die Salzkonzentration ist maßgeblich dafür, dass der Hering nicht "umkippt". Im Übrigen muss der Hering vorher zwingend (zumindest in der Industriellen Reifung) eingefroren werden-> Stichwort Nematoden.


----------



## daci7 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Matjes selber herstellen?*

Die Tatsache, dass viele industriell benutzte Enzyme "gentechnisch" hergestellt werden ist doch nichts schlimmes oder?
Nehmen wir mal Insulin - früher aus der Bauchspeicheldrüse des Schweins gewonnen, was kostenintensiv, ein riesen Aufwand und unsauberer war. Heutzutage wir das lebensrettende Hormon von Bakterien produziert - einfach, preiswert und schnell. 
Dabei wurde übrigens einfach das Gen für Insulin in ein passendes Bakterium verpflanzt.
Das entstehende Peptid ist, wenn man posttranslationale Modifikationen beachtet, genau das gleiche. 
Und Insulin ist eben kein Einzelfall - heutzutage werden für die industrielle "Reifung" von Lebensmitteln, für die Behandlung von Insuffizienzen, für die Herstellung von Zwischenprodukten, Für die Herstellung von Medikamenten und nichts zuletzt für die wissenschaftliche Nutzung usw. tausende von rekombinant hergestellten Proteinen/Enzymen benutzt.

Mit der Bauspeicheldrüse von Heringen kenn ich mich jetzt nicht so aus, aber wenn ich das Prizip der Matjes Reifung richtig hab, muss diese ja nicht "weiter arbeiten", sondern nur die bereits enthaltenen Enzyme abgeben, welche dann den Fisch post mortem verdauen.

Jetz hab ich wieder Hunger gekriegt 

#h


----------



## exstralsunder (24. August 2015)

*AW: Matjes selber herstellen?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Die Tatsache, dass viele industriell benutzte Enzyme "gentechnisch" hergestellt werden ist doch nichts schlimmes oder?


 
 ob das "schlimm" ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Bin kein Gentechniker. Wollte nur damit sagen: das Papain wird in diesem Fall wirklich ohne Gentechnik und Zauberei gewonnen.  Der Vorgang ist relativ simpel und man kann...so man ne Menge Zeit und Papayas hat... dies zu Hause in der Küche machen. Neben den Enzymen der Papaya sind im Matjesreifer auch die der Ananas drin. Kennt man auch gut wenn man eine FRISCHE Ananas isst. Man hat kurze Zeit später eine pelzige Zunge.



daci7 schrieb:


> Mit der Bauspeicheldrüse von Heringen kenn ich mich jetzt nicht so aus, aber wenn ich das Prizip der Matjes Reifung richtig hab, muss diese ja nicht "weiter arbeiten", sondern nur die bereits enthaltenen Enzyme abgeben, welche dann den Fisch post mortem verdauen.
> 
> Jetz hab ich wieder Hunger gekriegt
> 
> #h


 
 Absolut richtig.  Weiß nicht wer sich den Quatsch mit der Bauchspeicheldrüse ausgedacht hat.  Richtig ist: eine Bauchspeicheldrüse produziert Enzyme. Dies tut sie nicht mehr, so sie tot ist. Vielmehr ist es so, dass jeder tierische/menschliche Körper Enzyme im Körperinneren hat.
 Eiweiß spaltende Enzyme sind Proteasen. Diese wiederum kommen in allen organischen Zellen und Geweben vor.
 Und nichts anderes hat damals 1395 der Wilhelm Beukelzoon gemacht. Der war nämlich ein fauler Sack!  Der olle Willi  hat die Heringe nicht sauber ausgenommen und Salz drauf gehauen-frei nach dem Motto: die een of andere manier zal worden (das wird schon irgendwie schmecken) Rein zufällig hat er alles richtig gemacht. Im übrigen ist "ENZYM" ein Kunstwort. Bis dahin haben wir noch "fermentieren" gesagt. Fermentieren ist nichts anderes als Gärung. Diese geschieht nun mal durch Zugabe von Pilzen , Bakterien (Hefe) oder von Enzymen.

 So Biologie Stunde beendet.


----------



## Elritze74 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Matjes selber herstellen?*

Ich danke euch herzlich für die vielen Tipps! Doch noch als Ergänzung:

.die Bauchspeicheldrüse war's jedenfalls nicht. Beim Menschen ist diese gute  10-15 cm "groß". Beim Hering wahrscheinlich 1 mm:
Ich  habe diese Grössenangabe auch oft im Internet gelesen. Stimmt sie? Rein  rechnerisch, völlig über den Daumen gerechnet, könnte sie doch um einiges  grösser sein: Ein Mensch ist 1.80 gross, d.h. seine Bauchspeicheldrüse  von 10 cm wird durch 1.80 geteilt und mit den 0.25 m des Herings  multipliziert, ergibt eine Länge von 1,4 cm. Das Organ, mit welchem ich  hantierte, hatte etwa 1 cm Durchmesser. Könnte also hinhauen. Aber ich  bestehe nicht darauf, dass es die BSD war.

warum soll eine tote Bauchspeicheldrüse Enzyme produzieren?
Sie muss ja keine Enzyme mehr produzieren, sondern hat noch einige Tropfen in sich drin.

Und dann komm bitte davon ab, dass die künstlichen Enzyme gentechnisch  hergestellt werden würden. Wenn dem so wäre, müsste dies auch  gekennzeichnet werden. Papain ist aber ganz leicht selbst herstellbar.
Umso besser! Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung!

Abgesehen davon, gibt es den Matjesreifer auch ohne  Glutamat und ohne Konservierungsstoffe. Im übrigen ist in jeder Tomate  mehr Glutamat drin, als im Matjesreifer. Und noch viel mehr Glutamat ist  in der Muttermilch. Ich frage mich, warum ich überhaupt noch lebe.
Es  geht um das isolierte Glutamat. Es gibt anscheinend wirklich eindeutige  Hinweise auf eine durchaus ins Gewicht fallende Schädigung des  Zentralnervensystems, Stichwort Alzheimer z.B. Also wenn es Reifer ohne Gentech und Glutamat gibt, werde ich gerne mal welchen ausprobieren. *Kannst du mir eine gute Adresse geben?*

Der Hering reift durch das "unsaubere" Ausnehmen und die vorhanden  Enzyme, welche sich ganz natürlich im Bauchraum des Herings befindet. 
Kann  gut sein, ist also umso praktischer. Nächstes Mal werde ich einige  Heringe ohne "Bauchspeicheldrüse" machen und sehen, was daraus wird. Das  mit den Papayakernen werde ich ebenfalls ausprobieren. 

Lediglich die Salzkonzentration ist maßgeblich dafür, dass der Hering  nicht "umkippt".
Nein, eben nicht! Beim  Salzhering ist es so. Diesen kann man ja monatelang bei quasi  Zimmertemperatur aufbewahren. Der Matjes hingegen hält sich  wahrscheinlich nur bis maximal eine Woche. Die Salzung ist hier einiges  tiefer. Und _ich _machte sie ja noch tiefer, wie es die Holländer  machen. Auch die deutsche Salzung ist wahrscheinlich ungenügend als  Konservierung. Aber beim Salzhering, wie gesagt, konserviert das Salz den Hering. Ihn muss man allerdings vor dem Genuss wässern.


Die Tatsache, dass viele industriell benutzte Enzyme "gentechnisch" hergestellt werden ist doch nichts schlimmes oder?
Was die genetisch veränderten Mikroorganismen ausserhalb des Labors anrichten, wissen die wenigsten und wird meiner Ansicht nach totgeschwiegen. Ich kann hier nicht näher draufeingehen. Es bleibt für mich eine überflüssige und gefährliche Technologie, Insulin für Diabetiker hin oder her, ich bin brutal, ich weiss. Aber bestimmt wären andere Wege erforscht und gefunden worden. Diabetes II kann übrigens im Anfangs- bis mittleren Stadium rückgängig gemacht werden. Und man kann auch fast ohne Kohlenhydrate (ketogen) leben, ist sogar gesund.
 
Ich danke also nochmals euch beiden für eure praktischen Tipps und Gedanken! Für eine Adresse, wo man natürlichen Reifer erhält, bin ich also dankbar!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Matjes selber herstellen?*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Absolut richtig.  Weiß nicht wer sich den Quatsch mit der Bauchspeicheldrüse ausgedacht hat.  Richtig ist: eine Bauchspeicheldrüse produziert Enzyme. Dies tut sie nicht mehr, so sie tot ist.



Ich stimme dir soweit zu, jedoch kann eine Bauchspeichedrüse durchaus genügend Enzyme beinhalten, auch wenn der Organismus bereits verstorben ist.

Ein Beispiel für einen vergleichbaren Prozess wäre die natürliche Labgewinnung aus konservierten Labmägen.


----------



## exstralsunder (30. September 2015)

*AW: Matjes selber herstellen?*



Elritze74 schrieb:


> Ich danke euch herzlich für die vielen Tipps! Doch noch als Ergänzung:
> 
> .die Bauchspeicheldrüse war's jedenfalls nicht. Beim Menschen ist diese gute 10-15 cm "groß". Beim Hering wahrscheinlich 1 mm:
> Ich habe diese Grössenangabe auch oft im Internet gelesen. Stimmt sie? Rein rechnerisch, völlig über den Daumen gerechnet, könnte sie doch um einiges grösser sein: Ein Mensch ist 1.80 gross, d.h. seine Bauchspeicheldrüse von 10 cm wird durch 1.80 geteilt und mit den 0.25 m des Herings multipliziert, ergibt eine Länge von 1,4 cm. Das Organ, mit welchem ich hantierte, hatte etwa 1 cm Durchmesser. Könnte also hinhauen. Aber ich bestehe nicht darauf, dass es die BSD war.
> ...





Testudo schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir soweit zu, jedoch kann eine Bauchspeichedrüse durchaus genügend Enzyme beinhalten, auch wenn der Organismus bereits verstorben ist.
> 
> Ein Beispiel für einen vergleichbaren Prozess wäre die natürliche Labgewinnung aus konservierten Labmägen.


 
 Habe ja auch nichts anderes behauptet.
 Deswegen schrieb ich ja, das jede organische Körperzelle Enzyme beinhaltet. Das ist auch der Grund, warum wir uns nach dem Tod  "auflösen".

 Was mich wirklich freut ist die Tatsache, dass wir hier ganz kultiviert (trotz teilweise unterschiedlicher Meinungen) diskutieren können. Man wird mitunter ganz schön angegangen wenn man Beispielsweise zum Thema Glutamat, eine "pro" Meinung hat.
 Alzheimer hat es schon immer gegeben. Krebs und andere schlimme Krankheiten auch. Dies nun ausgerechnet auf das Glutamat zu schieben , halte ich für völlig falsch. Die Chinesen essen seit tausenden von Jahren Glutamat und sind komischerweise die, die am meisten Leute auf diesem Planeten haben. Zu allem und jedem gibt es Studien...und ich bin der Meinung: diese fällt je nach dem aus, was der Geldgeber dieser Studie wünscht. Frei nach dem Motto: wessen Hand mich füttert-beiß ich nicht. Natürlich gibt es Menschen , die auf Glutamat und Konservierungsstoffe allergisch reagieren. Diese Menschen reagieren aber i.d.R. auch allergisch auf völlig natürliche Produkte wie Haselnüsse, Muscheln oder Milch. Das zu verallgemeinern halte ich für falsch. Beispiel: Mein Onkel ist mit 63 gestorben weil er geraucht hat wie ein Schlot....Helmut Schmidt erfreut sich trotz Schachtelweise Inhalierens von Zigaretten ...bester Gesundheit. Noch 223 Stangen und er ist 100. Will damit sagen; jeder Mensch ist individuell. Was den einen umbringt, macht den anderen gar nichts aus.


 @ Elritze: das mit dem Link lass ich lieber (keine Ahnung ob das erwünscht/erlaubt ist) 
 Aber Google doch mal nach: " Matjes selber machen". Irgendwie kommst du immer wieder "dahin".

 Aber wenn im April der Hering wieder in die Boddengewässer zieht, mach ich mir mal den Spass und suche die Bauchspeicheldrüse. Bisher hatte ich mir nie die Mühe gemacht, obwohl in meinem Anglerleben bestimmt tausende Heringe durch meine Hände gegangen sind.


----------



## Elritze74 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Matjes selber herstellen?*

Ja, war ein total bereichernder Austausch! 
(@Exstralsunder: Habe deine Antwort schon vor 4 Monaten gelesen, antworte aber erst jetzt)


----------



## exstralsunder (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Matjes selber herstellen?*

wie  isser denn geworden? Hast Du Forelle oder Hering genommen?


----------



## Elritze74 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Matjes selber herstellen?*

Der Reifer ruht im Moment im Kellergestell. Ich suche dringend Arbeit seit zwei Monaten und habe deshalb - leider - andere Prioritäten. Aber sobald etwas Ruhe ins Haus gekehrt ist, werde ich beim Fischhändler wieder 4 kg Heringe bestellen - und zwar nicht-jungfräuliche. Nimmt mich wunder, wie die im Vergleich zu den fetteren jungfräulichen werden (Zartheit usw.).

Was es hier (Schweizer Binnenland) seit einigen Jahren im Handel gibt, ist Wels. Mit ihm werde ich es bestimmt ausprobieren. Ich denke, mit fettem Fisch wird die Matjesart sicher besser. Was hast du für Erfahrungen gemacht betreffend Zartheit und Fettgehalt?


----------



## exstralsunder (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Matjes selber herstellen?*

Aaaahja...die Heringe der berittenen Schweizer Gebirgsmarine haben einen hervorragenden Ruf.  Über die Landesgrenzen hinaus.
Ich habe es bisher "nur" mit Heringen gemacht.
Mit Wels stell ich es mir schwieriger vor.
Wenn Du Matjes aus Forellen machen willst, würde ich dir den Reifer "Sylter Art" empfehlen.
Irgendjemand hier im Board hatte mal Matjes aus Karpfen gemacht. Soll wohl auch gehen.
Prinzipiell ist es ja dem Reifer egal, was für ein Fisch dort in die Lake gelegt wird.  Wichtig ist eben nur, dass er fettreich ist. Alles andere ist eine reine Geschmackssache. Matjes von Plötze oder Blei (Brasse/Brachse) ist nun gar nicht mein Ding. Andere schwören drauf.
Bei Heringen muss man wirklich aufpassen. Ideal sind die Herbst/Winterheringe. Die haben die dumme Angewohnheit, sich gerade über die kalten Jahreszeit den Wanst vollzufressen, damit die den weiten Weg im Frühjahr zu den Laichgründen schaffen. Abgelaichte Heringe sind daher nicht zu empfehlen, da die ganzen Fettreserven fürs Laichgeschäft drauf gingen.
Empfehlenswert sind durchaus die Heringe im Frost. Bei uns gibts bei einigen Supermärkten (Metro/Kaufland/Kaufpark) fix und fertig ausgenommene und entgrätete Heringsfilets. Die stammen in der Regel aus Norwegen und sind geradezu ideal.
Die Frostfirma heißt "Femeg". Die sitzen in Rehna->zw. Schwerin und Lübeck.


----------



## Elritze74 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Matjes selber herstellen?*

Wusst' ich doch, dass du unsere Heringe kennst!   Danke für die Tipps!


----------

